# How long canned food can last at room temperature AFTER it's been opened?



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I found an opened jar of unsweetened apple sauce in the fridge which has been there for a couple of weeks and it's still good, no difference in taste. But what about when there is no fridge, and it's in the middle of summer? How long will it last before molds set in?

Some of my items are in large cans (couldn't resist the sale prices).
If you can't eat the canned food in one sitting (there are only two of us), how do you store something like Chef Boyardee's, peaches in syrup, pork and beans, etc, at room temperature?

What about Spam? I don't think we can eat the whole can in a day....how long will it keep at room temperature?

Pickles, and other pickled veggies must be able to last quite long at room temperature even when it's been opened - I assume. Am I right?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Better eat it quick. I think you are looking at hours at best when something is out of temp.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I would try to find a way to keep it cool , root cellar , you can buy a 12 volt frig. use a solar panel to charge the battery , or just buy smaller cans .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Store things in smaller amounts if you can't refrigerate. But outside the fridge I'd give it a day if you can keep it in a cool spot and if there's no mayonnaise involved.

I'm assuming you're talking about an SHTF situation with no refrigerator. Do you have a fridge? 

I put the leftovers in a glass mason jar and vacuum seal it, then put it in the fridge. It lasts a long time. Last week I reopened a jar of stew that was a month old in the fridge. It looked okay, smelled okay, reheated it, let it get hot and bubbly for ten mins. We ate it and it was just fine. I haven't gone past one month using this technique. Don't think I would, either. Maybe you can use up the stuff in the larger cans/jars this way and start buying or canning stuff in smaller containers.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you're pointing directly toward one of crippling diseases that's going to immediately crop up post SHTF - food poisoning .... hungry sheeple are going to become desperate and begin trying to salvage questionable food .... that and contaminated water causing dysentery will be putting sheeple down within 2 weeks ....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

USDA food requirement testing for restaurants shows that most foods stored open between 41 and 140 degrees can potentially have enough bacteria breed in it to be dangerous within 6 hours. Keeping the food dry (like bread) or fairly acidic (like lemon juice) will inhibit the bacteria growth.

So, the rule of thumb would be 4 hours for open canned food. That's the time restaurants are allowed to keep fresh unheated/cooled foods around.

Some foods like ketchup are acidic enough that bacteria growth is very slow and many canned foods have a bit of an acid like lemon juice added to help prevent bacteria growth.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> you're pointing directly toward one of crippling diseases that's going to immediately crop up post SHTF - food poisoning .... hungry sheeple are going to become desperate and begin trying to salvage questionable food .... that and contaminated water causing dysentery will be putting sheeple down within 2 weeks ....


Who me? If you're talking to me, I've been feeding my family now almost 30 years and haven't killed anybody yet, thank God. Don't much care for the term "sheeple". Our Lord called us sheep and Himself the Good Shepherd, so it doesn't sit right with me to hear it being used in a derogatory way. But your point is well taken; to be careful.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Annie said:


> Who me? If you're talking to me, I've been feeding my family now almost 30 years and haven't killed anybody yet, thank God. Don't much care for the term "sheeple". Our Lord called us sheep and Himself the Good Shepherd, so it doesn't sit right with me to hear it being used in a derogatory way. But your point is well taken; to be careful.


????? ... WTF are you talking about? .... don't know you from Adam .... slip a little cog there?

my reply just happened to follow yours and is on the subject of spoiled food following a SHTF ....

IF IT WAS DIRECTED AT YOU .... I WOULD QUOTE YOU

if you want to get nasty lady - I CAN GET REALLLLL NASTY TOWARD YOU - frankly lady - GO **** YOURSELF .....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^ I'm gonna pray now or have a little drink ..... or both.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Annie and Illini, It's a simple misunderstanding of words. Be cool. 
But Illini, I'm a little old fashioned so could you please not tell a lady to F.O....? Tempers flared, but let's take a minute here and shake hands.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow. Back on point:

I don't have long term food stores per se, but I don't think you can go wrong with a few cases of MREs and some freeze dried Mountain House, Augason Farms, Wise etc. I have been watching videos on Youtube about eating various MREs from different countries and older Korean, Vietnam era C rats etc. Makes for good viewing if nothing else. I have even been watching somebody named Emma eating Balut, Century eggs, bugs etc. I'm amazed at some of the ways different cultures preserve and eat things I would never consider.

Last year I was stuck out at the farm. It was raining so hard I would not let my wife drive out to pick me up. The camper was comfortable, warm and dry but my food was dwindling fast. By the time she got there after about a week, I was down to Ramen noodles. Water is never an issue with the MSR Sweetwater and the Katadyn Pocket filters but I also had 10 gallons of fresh in my Aquatainers. From now on, before hunting season, there will be plenty of mres and dehydrated food stashed in the camper.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep the danger zone is surely 40-140 thanks for bringing that up. Things like jelly and other foods high in sugar can usually stand being held at room temps. Ketchup too..but its the low ph which helps it I think. Heard opened jars of Mayo is fine to store like that..but never put it to the test.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My 2¢

buy smaller cans of spam, beef stew, etc

if you can not finish it and can not keep it cool... feed it to you pigs, chickens, of wild game...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Yep the danger zone is surely 40-140 thanks for bringing that up. Things like jelly and other foods high in sugar can usually stand being held at room temps. Ketchup too..but its the low ph which helps it I think. Heard opened jars of Mayo is fine to store like that..but never put it to the test.


I would not trust mayo passed an hour or two..thats just me


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Was raised that way myself. The Kraft Mayo stayed cold at all times. Prob still apply to home made variants but think the commercial models can do without it the cool in a pinch. 
7 Foods That Don't Need to Be in Your Fridge | The Stir


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

my mom and my self alike, have eaten spam the next day,after it had been left sitting out all night.it was simply left covered up with the paper towel that we had put it on to begin with,when it comes getting the grease/cooking oil off of it..my mom has a low immune system.and never gotten sick or what ever from that..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Who me? If you're talking to me, I've been feeding my family now almost 30 years and haven't killed anybody yet, thank God. Don't much care for the term "sheeple". Our Lord called us sheep and Himself the Good Shepherd, so it doesn't sit right with me to hear it being used in a derogatory way. But your point is well taken; to be careful.





Illini Warrior said:


> ????? ... WTF are you talking about? .... don't know you from Adam .... slip a little cog there?
> 
> my reply just happened to follow yours and is on the subject of spoiled food following a SHTF ....
> 
> ...


Pictures or it didn't happen.:vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jimLE said:


> my mom and my self alike, have eaten spam the next day,after it had been left sitting out all night.it was simply left covered up with the paper towel that we had put it on to begin with,when it comes getting the grease/cooking oil off of it..my mom has a low immune system.and never gotten sick or what ever from that..


Good to know Jimbo, thanks^^^


----------

